# do believe my clutch is shot...video



## carthief007 (Mar 30, 2012)

lol,what says the experts? a lot better than i originally thought...lower end
[ame=http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v137/lilpete/?action=view&current=VID_20120529_195505.mp4]







[/ame]


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Not enough for me to tell but it does sould like the shoes need replaced. Do another one but let it idle in gear while you just bump the throttle enough to take the slack out of the belt...and let it have some idle time on the vid between bumps so we can hear better.


----------

